# Moon phase



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 4, 2017)

Who plans their trips around the moon?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 4, 2017)

I deer hunt by the moon and I know ducks and geese feed all night when they can see at night.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 4, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Who plans their trips around the moon?



I've never really planned a trip around the moon, I just get on the ship and go.  My favorite place is the dark side of the moon.


----------



## across the river (Apr 4, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> I've never really planned a trip around the moon, I just get on the ship and go.  My favorite place is the dark side of the moon.



I hear it is cold there.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

Only JB would know. He is the only man to go there and make it back to tell the story.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 5, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Only JB would know. He is the only man to go there and make it back to tell the story.



Back in my college days I could travel to the dark side of the moon and never leave the house


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 5, 2017)

We go when our schedules dictate. Three other guys in our group all work for the man so when they can get time off I make it work regardless of moon phase or weather conditions, Unless hurricane force winds are predicted.  We have held off at the end of the season because of high winds on more than one occasion.   We pay no attention to the moon.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 5, 2017)

We go anytime we can, usually look at weather and bird count then roll out. I have a few guys that I hunt with and can travel just about whenever. We normally don't worry about the moon, but have been affected by it. Birds feed shorter, later in the day, only one time, use fields at night and water during the day, etc. We work around it. 

Moon can be good or bad, birds may migrate all night on the full moon. That can either bring birds to us or have birds we are on leave. But I guess in the grand scheme of it the moon is only a small factor. Just trying to put a trip together and trying to limit some factors.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 7, 2017)

I saw a bunch on Santee years ago hunting ducks by moon light and a head light. Didnt go well when they got back to the ramp.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 7, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Back in my college days I could travel to the dark side of the moon and never leave the house


Mushroom madness?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 7, 2017)

Gaducker said:


> We go when our schedules dictate. Three other guys in our group all work for the man so when they can get time off I make it work regardless of moon phase or weather conditions, Unless hurricane force winds are predicted.  We have held off at the end of the season because of high winds on more than one occasion.   We pay no attention to the moon.


Me to.


----------

